# HUB Brewing challenge



## unterberg (24/1/13)

Our next brewing challenge will be revealed on the 15th of March at our club meeting. You should definitely book that date in as the last one was great fun and Shawn is sure to make it an interesting one again. And hey who else gets to do a brewing challenge with the best brewer in the country?


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/13)

What's the nearest motel to the meeting? Tudor Motel seems a bit of a hike.


----------



## Benniee (2/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> What's the nearest motel to the meeting? Tudor Motel seems a bit of a hike.


The Sunnyside Tavern is very close to where we meet (Hamilton North Bowling Club). Can't say I've ever stayed there so don't know what it's like.

A quick google search should reveal some accommodation options close to the club.

As for the challenge certain details may be revealed between now and the March meeting, but the general flow of it is you'll be "set" the challenge at the March meeting and either at the April or May meeting members will bring their beers back to taste/share/compare. We will firm up some of the timeline details shortly, but other details of the challenge will most likely remain under wraps until the March meeting.

Benniee


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/13)

cheers, they have ninety buck rooms so not too bad.


----------



## Judanero (2/2/13)

Sunnyside isn't a bad place to stay... the barmaids generally aren't too bad on the eyes either


----------



## Muggus (16/4/13)

Hi everyone!
Unmissable meeting this Friday, 19th April!
Shawn Sherlock from Murray's Brewery is coming along to set the 2nd Annual Murray's Beer Challenge - should be interesting to see what he's got in stall.
And if that wasn't enough, it's also Rye Beer tasting month - Brocky will be our host, and no doubt have a few various Rye Beers for us to sink our teeth into. Feel free to bring along you're own Rye Beers to share and get some feedback on!

All welcome!
Hamilton North Bowls Club, Boreas St
Aiming for 6:30pm kickoff

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Benniee (18/4/13)

If anyone is planning on attending (and participating in the challenge) could you please drop a note either here or at our forums.

We're trying to gauge numbers so that Shawn can supply an adequate amount of challenge kits.

Benniee


----------



## Judanero (18/4/13)

I'll be there, sounds awesome


----------



## Judanero (20/4/13)

Rauchmalt and Waimea.... challenge accepted. :super:


----------

